# Nissan dealers



## GearSpeedKelvo (Jan 12, 2013)

Where do you get OEM parts for Nissan?
What dealer is it?

Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I find the best prices at www.1stAAANissanParts.com; it is a site by Mike Barney Nissan in New York state in the USA. I'm not sure if they ship oversees nor what the shipping costs would be.


----------



## Rvinyl (Sep 23, 2013)

You may want to try on eBay or Amazon as well.


----------



## Samwell (Jan 20, 2014)

I get my OEM parts or accessories from www.stock.dvg.com.au/cars/new/NISSAN . You can email or call the nearest DVG location and ask if they have the parts you need. Or if you're up for the drive, you can go ahead and visit the shop.


----------

